# "You have way too many pets, though..."



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

ARGGGG!! I am so sick of random people telling me this. Seriously.

:X:rollseyes:grumpy:ssd::?:expressionless:nope::censored2::headsmack:shame:duel:foreheadsmack:onder::tantrum::banghead:craziness:huh:dunno

How is 9 pet rats who all live in one cage, 3 house rabbits, 2 cats, and a small dog "too many pets"? It might be "too many" for you...but I handle it quite well :boxing.

HELLOOOOOOO....this isn't the days where people keep a dog and a cat anymore!!!!

:whatever


----------



## lauren (Aug 17, 2009)

I Know!! my brother in law teases me that we are going to run out of oxygen in our house LOL !! 

We "only" have 6 people, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 lizards and 3 buns!! its not really that much!!

I say all the more to LOVE


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

No offense to anyone, but I think it is slightly funny that I always find that people with 5+ kids are the ones telling me I have way too many pets. I am thinking...."uhh...and you don't have too many kids?".

Again..no offense to anyone!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 17, 2009)

We have six kids in my family as well as 5 ducks, 4 chickens, 4 bunnies, 3 cats, a dog (soon to become two dogs) lol!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 17, 2009)

It's all a matter of perspective. My dad thinks that my one rabbit is one to many. I, on the other hand, will probably have a farm's worth of animals when I can support that many. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think people can say 'you have too many pets' its not a problem if each pet has the right care and love (which i know yours do Amy)

So I just would not listen to them or tell them
'They are each treated like they are the only pet.. they each get love.. they each get care so whats your problem?'


----------



## lauren (Aug 17, 2009)

OK so I have a zoo or more like a circus LOL!! 
Everyones tolerance is different, my Mom leaves our house feeling like her brain was scrambled haha, I come from the more the merrier side, with 4 kids my animals get alotof attention, there is almost a lap for each animal andthey are such a big help with care, Ive been thinking off adding to our zoo Lets see what animal family do we not have LOL


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 17, 2009)

i get told i have a petting zoo -.- 2 cats, a dog, a baby, and 4 rabbits.
ive had much more at one point and capable of taking care of them all too. 

its annoying, how someone who has four dogs, 1 rabbit, and 1 cat can tell me i have to many pets. dogs are a LOT more work than a rabbit.


----------



## BethM (Aug 17, 2009)

I think, as long as someone is able to physically and financially able to care for the pets they have, it's not "too many." Personally, I think there are limits, and I have known people who don't have enough space to give a quality life but get another pet anyway, or have a sick animal they can't afford to take to the vet but get another anyway, and those are the people who do have too many pets. (I do understand that circumstances arise that we can't control, and I'm not talking about that.)

Amy, your pets are all well-cared for, whoever told you that needs to leave you alone. 

I do agree that some people tend to stick their nose in where it doesn't belong. (I'm particularly tired of people asking me when I am going to have kids, and the weird looks on their faces when I say "NEVER!" Though I've started turning it around on them and telling them I "can't" have kids, and then they get all sympathetic. LOL!)


----------



## degrassi (Aug 17, 2009)

I always respond with "why does it matter to you" or "why do you care". If I can keep all my animals healthy and happy, why does it matter to anyone else how many I have. Its what ever works for you. 

I have 10 aquariums, a box turtle, a rabbit, and a dog. I used to also have a hamster. The weird thing is i'm a petsitter so I experience a lot of different combos of animals. I recently looked after 4 cats, and 2 dogs. That combo was too much for me, I dont' think I'd want 4 cats and 2 dogs in a house. But my combo works just fine for me. So its whatever works for you and I dont' see why its anyone elses business. 

If people are bugging you about it tell them to stick it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 17, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I do agree that some people tend to stick their nose in where it doesn't belong. (I'm particularly tired of people asking me when I am going to have kids, and the weird looks on their faces when I say "NEVER!" Though I've started turning it around on them and telling them I "can't" have kids, and then they get all sympathetic. LOL!)



Haha....I'm 50 (although look younger) and I still have people asking when I'm going to have children. They obviously don't understand the concept of menopause, not to mention that I've had a tubal ligation.

I agree that everyone shouldknow their personal limitations. I was just discussing this last night with one of our other volunteers (the two of us run the Daytona Beach chapter of our rescue). We have a fosterer who wants to take on another rabbit, and while we are desperate for foster homes, we do want to make sure that they are not taking on too much. My personal limit is four rabbits, although I do take in temp fosters in emergencies. I'm actually getting two rabbits on Wednesday, who will be here about a week.

Why should other people care how many animals you have? Is it affecting their lives?


----------



## Flashy (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with those who said its none of their business.

As long as the animals are all well cared for, which yours are, then its no one elses business and its also not worth letting them get to you because its absolutely nothing to do with them.


----------



## BethM (Aug 17, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I agree that everyone shouldknow their personal limitations. I was just discussing this last night with one of our other volunteers (the two of us run the Daytona Beach chapter of our rescue). We have a fosterer who wants to take on another rabbit, and while we are desperate for foster homes, we do want to make sure that they are not taking on too much. My personal limit is four rabbits, although I do take in temp fosters in emergencies. I'm actually getting two rabbits on Wednesday, who will be here about a week.


Yeah, my rescue has a couple foster homes that are absolutely maxed out, and even though the people want to take more in, we are pretty careful about making sure no one is getting too over their heads.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

I have 18 rabbits (including the 4 kits in the nestbox), 3 fish and 4 cats....that's a lot of pets. Haha. And I would have had more if I still had my sheep, the dog, and the three other cats  Except the dog and cats were my older sisters', but still. haha. 

Emily


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I do agree that some people tend to stick their nose in where it doesn't belong. (I'm particularly tired of people asking me when I am going to have kids, and the weird looks on their faces when I say "NEVER!" Though I've started turning it around on them and telling them I "can't" have kids, and then they get all sympathetic. LOL!)
> ...



Is that you in your avvie?

If so you do NOT look like you are 50 o.0

Maybe in your 30's.

Anyways lol I have at my moms, 1 dog, 2 cats, 25 rabbits & 2 guinea pigs. 

At my dads I have 2 dogs, 1 cat & a snake. 

That is it. But my mom lives on a farm (I live with her).


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 17, 2009)

I always get strange looks when I say we have 5 rabbits :?
No one bats an eyelid when we say we have 3 cats but the rabbits always get the same response.... Why?!? and I say err maybe it's cos I like rabbits! lol!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 17, 2009)

*SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *


> Is that you in your avvie?
> 
> If so you do NOT look like you are 50 o.0
> 
> Maybe in your 30's.



Yep, that's me. Good genes, I guess! Here are pics of me at 50 (so sorry for the thread hijack!!!!!!!):


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness you do look extremely young! Well that is always good  Your right about the good genes


----------



## Aina (Aug 17, 2009)

When someone tells me I have too many pets I take it as a complement and thank them, lol. I then explain that I am trying for the term "crazy animal lady" and am looking for a few more cats to round things off if they know of any. Generally that shuts them up. They still think you are weird, but at least it is a planned weird, haha.


----------



## Malexis (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeahh i dont have that many animals but people still think its weird that i have rats or even my one rabbit.
I have a Rabbit, two Rats, a guinea pig and a dog. People seem to act like that is a lot of animals but to me its just fine, i even want another rabbit but know i should wait til i have my own job as i feel bad asking my parents sometimes.

My friend and i joke that im the crazy bunny person, as i talk nonstop about my rabbit Evie but i told her she's just as crazy about dogs as all she ever does is talk about her two dogs lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

HAHA I have 8 rabbits of my own. 2 foster rabbits, 1 bunny I am sitting for a few months, 3 gps, 1 dog, 1 skink, and 1 gecko... People have made the comment that we are noahs ark. My response is no he had two of every kind.


----------



## Simply_Love (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh how I love the expression on peoples faces when I say I have four rats, two cats and two dogs  Hehe, they seem to think I have some sort of zoo. My bestie is so use to it now. People will be all, "OH MY GOSH, she has how many animals at her house?!?" and she is like, "Oh, I don't think she has many at all." 

I can't wait till I own my own home and can take in as many stray cats, stray dogs and anyother unwanted critters I can provide for. I'm looking forward to being that crazy cat/dog/rat lady down the street haha


----------



## BSAR (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd like to see what people would say if they saw a farm! Lol. they would probably say yeah well they eat those animals but nope not everyone does.

The lady who lets us ride her horses has a lot of animals and she only eats the chickens eggs as far as I know.

She has at most 20 rabbits, dozens and dozens and dozens of chickens, roosters and ducks! Several goats and a few sheep, two horses,a few ferrets, and a couple cows! Now thats a lot of animals! I love going to her house to help her out because I feel bad that she is usually the one to take care of them all and she just has so much to do! She is busy all day long!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't really had anyone say to me wow you have alot of animals, most people say 'That's so cool, I wish I could have that many!'. To me, it doesn't really feel like I have alot of animals to be honest! Some people spend alot of time on other hobbys whereas my main hobby is my animals


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

I totally agree with what everyone has to say. It is definitely up to you, as in individual, to decide how many pets you can handle.

At times I wish I had more and other times I wish I had less....but I still love them all the same.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 18, 2009)

RULES FOR NON-PET OWNERS WHO VISIT AND LIKE TO COMPLAIN ABOUT PETS:

1. They live here, you don't.
2. If you don't want hair on your clothes, stay off the furniture.
3. I like my pet better than I like most people.
4. To you it's an animal. To me he and or she is an adopted son or daughter
who is short, hairy, walks on all fours and is speech challenged.
5. Dogs and Cats are better than kids. They eat less, don't ask for money all
the time, are easier to train, usually come when called, never drive your
car, don't hang out with drug using friends, don't drink or smoke, don't
worry about buying the latest fashions, don't wear your clothes and don't
cost a million dollars for college.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 18, 2009)

BSAR wrote:


> I'd like to see what people would say if they saw a farm! Lol. they would probably say yeah well they eat those animals but nope not everyone does.
> 
> The lady who lets us ride her horses has a lot of animals and she only eats the chickens eggs as far as I know.
> 
> She has at most 20 rabbits, dozens and dozens and dozens of chickens, roosters and ducks! Several goats and a few sheep, two horses,a few ferrets, and a couple cows! Now thats a lot of animals! I love going to her house to help her out because I feel bad that she is usually the one to take care of them all and she just has so much to do! She is busy all day long!



My Nan is a bit like that, she has 12 chickens, 2 dogs, 7 sheep and 2 cows just for the heck of it! She only eats the eggs!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 18, 2009)

*Aina wrote: *


> When someone tells me I have too many pets I take it as a complement and thank them, lol. I then explain that I am trying for the term "crazy animal lady" and am looking for a* few more cats to round things off if they know of any. *Generally that shuts them up. They still think you are weird, but at least it is a planned weird, haha.


ROFLMAO!
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 18, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> RULES FOR NON-PET OWNERS WHO VISIT AND LIKE TO COMPLAIN ABOUT PETS:
> 
> 1. They live here, you don't.
> 2. If you don't want hair on your clothes, stay off the furniture.
> ...


EXACTLY!! and they dont cost thosands in diapers


----------



## LionsRawr (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh I can totally relate. Everytime my dad comes over he always says im well on my way to "crazy cat lady" status, because I have four cats, two dogs, and two rabbits. I just roll my eyes. He's the kind of person who thinks cats and rabbits are "a dime a dozen" and not worth the cost of vet care and good quality care. 

Now the dogs.........he totally loves the dogs. 

He's never gonna change though.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 18, 2009)

Oy I LOVE when people come over and are like "Um you have too many pets, don't you think?" Someone who lives here always go "Um, you can leave."

Of course I also have 13 rats and people around here just would NEVER understand it. The 4 dogs though, that's fine.  LOL I never got that. To me having a lot of dogs is way more "gross" than having any quantity of rodents. 

No one comments about the rabbits because I think they are far more socially acceptable as pets. *shrugs*


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 18, 2009)

People always get a surprised look when they find out my mum has 6 cats, 3 dogs, and the cats all live inside. Im gunna be moving in with her for school (going to NAIT to become an animal health tech, go figure, lol) so the number will become 9 cats, 3 dogs, and 1 bunny. thats not including the foster cat or the kittens we occasionaly look after. I wouldnt have it any other way


----------

